# Eiswasser+Gefriertruhe+gecrashtes Eis als Wakü?!



## P@inkiller (7. Februar 2011)

*Eiswasser+Gefriertruhe+gecrashtes Eis als Wakü?!*

Hallo, wie schon oben geschrieben, hatte ich einfach mal so die blitzidee eine gefrietruhe mit eiswasser und gecrashten eis zu füllen uns somit meine PC zu kühlen (praktisch wie eine Wakü) Geht das Überhaupt? wenn ja was muss man den da beachten? also ich hatte es so gedacht, es sollte alles kühlen, imemr schön kühl bleiben und nicht  schmilzen(das gecrashte Eis) und man sollte auch mal ein Bier kühl stellen können... also was sagt ihr dazu?  mfg mb P@inkiller


----------



## Dari (7. Februar 2011)

Schwachsinn


----------



## P@inkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Ja? Geht das wirklich nicht? Kann man keine Gefriertruhe als Wakü nehmen? Also ich könnt meine Vorstellungen auch bissl ändern, da bin ich sehr offen


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

ja wieso nicht, probiers doch einfach aus. musst nur auf kondenswasser achten


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

wie willst das machen, pc in die truhe schmeissen und bruzzln lassen? ^^

auch wenn du kaltes wasser in kreislauf tust, bildet sich kondenswasser und dann gibts auch
bruzzl


----------



## P@inkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, Ixh habe mir das so vorgestellt wie eine Wakü in einem gefrierschrank steht der Behälter mit der Flüssigkeit, die dadurch sehr kühl gehalten wird. Und somit Vll auf 0C gekühlt wird, oder noch mehr.
Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Ja klar … du kannst den Radi ja auch in eine Gefriertruhe tun, ist das Prinzip Durchlaufkühler.


----------



## Clonemaster (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Ja möglich schon, ist nur die Frage wann sich Kondenswasser bildet und wo 
das überall hintropft


----------



## P@inkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Also, im allgemeinen kenne ich mit sowas nicht genau aus, deshalb bitte produktive antworten.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Sollte rein technisch eigentlich möglich sein. Kondenswasser gibt es in diesem Sinne ja nicht, weil du nur den Wärmetauscher in dem Gefrierfach hast und dadurch das Wasser im Wasserkreislauf der Wakü runtergekühlt wird. 
Problematisch wird es aber wohl oder übel mit dem Stromverbrauch der Gefriertruhe und zudem mit dem Motor - Denn dieser ist sicher nicht dafür ausgelegt, dass von innen bis zu 400 Watt Wärme reingepfeffert werden. Zumindest haben normale Lebensmittel keine derartige Wärmeabgabe. Wenn du aber einen starken Gefrierschrank nimmst, sollte das zumindest in der Theorie möglich sein.

€dit: Soweit ich das jetzt lese, möchtest du ja den ganzen PC in die Truhe. Das ist Bullshit, hällt keine 2 Tage bis zum Defekt aufgrund von Kondenswasser. Den Wärmetauscher könntest aber reinmachen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2011)

Ich tu mich schwer mit deinem Satzbau. Was hast du vor? Willst du nur den AGB in die Truhe einbauen, oder was?


----------



## P@inkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, Sry wegen dem schlechten Satzbau .
Also im grundgenommen, will ich nur den AGB in gefrierfach haben und es sollte Vll noch bisschen Platz fur ein Bier frei sein.

Achso und geht eine pC Kühlung auch mit trockeneis?


----------



## Rocksteak (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Ein deutlich besseres Ergebnis würdest du mit einem Radi erhalten (größere Fläche = höhere Energieabgabe = kühlerer Kreislauf)


----------



## zcei (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> ...
> Achso und geht eine pC Kühlung auch mit trockeneis?



Das ist in unserem HWBot Team schon fast Standard 

Das mit der Gefriertruhenidee findest du hier auch oft genug, theoretisch schon möglich, musst aber ne große Menge runterkühlen sozusagen als "Puffer", dadurch bleibt nicht viel Platz für dein Bier!


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

im ersten posting schreibst du was von gefriertruhe.
jetzt auf einmal gefrierfach 

entweder oder 

bei der gefriertruhe kannst auch diese selbst als ausgleichsbehälter nehmen und das wasser direkt rein kippen. das ist effizienter als radiator oder ausgleichsbehälter reinzulegen.

ein kleines gefrierfach wird denke schnell überfordert sein mit der abwärme eines computers


----------



## NCphalon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Ethanol wär ne Überlegung wert... sehr geringe Leitfähigkeit, geringe Dichte und niedriger Gefrierpunkt. Zirkuliert schön durch Konvektion, hat durch geringe Oberflächenspannung viel Kontakt zu den Bauteilen und lässt sich mit Trockeneis sehr weit runterkühlen. Außerdem verfliegt es wieder rückstandsfrei, wenn man die HW aus dem Becken holt.


----------



## cerbero (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*



> Achso und geht eine pC Kühlung auch mit trockeneis?



Schau hier mal im Forum rum was so alles mit "DICE" gekühlt wird. Ja, geht, aber auch hier gibts schnell das Problem mit Kondeswasser.

Was deine "Gefriertruhe" angeht: Geht auch, allerdings nicht in dem du einfach deinen PC reinstellst.
Irgendwer hatte im seinem Kühlschrank einen recht großen Kühlflüssigkeitstank eingebaut und freut sich über 8° im Wasserkühlungskreislauf.


----------



## klon5422 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ethanol wär ne Überlegung wert... sehr geringe Leitfähigkeit, geringe Dichte und niedriger Gefrierpunkt. Zirkuliert schön durch Konvektion, hat durch geringe Oberflächenspannung viel Kontakt zu den Bauteilen und lässt sich mit Trockeneis sehr weit runterkühlen. Außerdem verfliegt es wieder rückstandsfrei, wenn man die HW aus dem Becken holt.


Das stimmt.. mein Kalssenkamerad macht das.. Hat stattdernormalen Kühlflüssigkeit Ethanol genommen und da er ne art MInibar in seinem Zimmer hat also "mini-Külschrank" ha er da auch den Radiator reingestellt.. Das geht auf jdenefall! Aber wies mit der Stromrechnung aussieht weiss ich nicht  

Lg
Luca


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Kannst ja nicht mal ein bier reinstellen ohne das es explodiert..
gefrorenes Bier kann man auch nicht trinken..gefrorenes Wasser fliesst übrigens auch nicht ^^ ausser du hast ne ICE-Crash Pumpe

Zum Benchen JA, 24/7 Nich wirklich intelligent, 

Machst dir besser ne normale Wakü, temps kriegste da auch gute hin.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+gefriertruhe+gecrashtes eis als wakü?!*

Ja deshalb ne Flüssigkeit mit niedrigerem Gefrierpunkt^^


----------



## kühlprofi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+Gefriertruhe+gecrashtes Eis als Wakü?!*

jo, und was passiert mit dem AGB unter dem Gefrierpunkt? Vorallem bei einer Tube mit Plexirohr und die Deckel sind aus anderem Material kann ja nich gut gehen ^^ die spalten ja schon so- dreckzeug


----------



## andrew (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn du noch über Ethanol als Kühlmittel nachdenkst, solltest du dich vorher informieren ob alle Komponenten speziell die Dichtungen Ethanol verträglich sind.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eiswasser+Gefriertruhe+gecrashtes Eis als Wakü?!*

Naja.. würde zuerst mal eine Ausbildung zum Kältetechniker machen, dann würdest du es wohl sein lassen ^^ 

Sieht ja auch nicht gerade schön aus eine Tiefkühltruhe im Büro...

Sachen gibts


----------



## P@inkiller (19. Februar 2011)

--closed--


----------

